

Our love-hate relationship with supplements - geoffwoo
https://nootrobox.com/blog/how-we-do-business/

======
xianshou
The sheer level of interest combined with the widespread lack of knowledge
about supplements makes them easy to exploit in ways that would normally not
be tolerated.

For another example, take a look at this ad from the Yahoo homepage, which
spoofs Discover Magazine's entire website to plug their fake "limitless pill":
[http://politicsjunkie.com/yahoo-homepage-now-featuring-
scams...](http://politicsjunkie.com/yahoo-homepage-now-featuring-scams/)

~~~
geoffwoo
The supplements industry definitely needs to be reformed. We at Nootrobox hope
to do it right. Nice link you shared. It's a special level of sketchiness when
they photoshop articles, tweets, video appearances to boost their brand.

------
xkcd-sucks
Can you please explain:

"2\. Alpha test. We make small batches and test their efficacy on a small
alpha tester group before scaling."

Also, how do you make your analytical data available, e.g. searchable by batch
number? How do you 'educate' your customers so that they are able to
meaningfully interpret your analytical data?

